# Problème d'accent français avec Apple Mail....



## fjx007 (28 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
j'utilise Mail d'apple pour envoyer mes emails et quelques fois, mes destinaitaires qui recoivent mes email me disent que mes caractères avec accents français (é, è,ê, î,à,ç...etc) sont illisible ou se transforme en autre caractère, genre caractère chinois. Ce qui complique la lecture de beaucoup!

Dans mon encodage de texte dans mail, je suis à «automatic». J'ai la version 2.1 de Mail.
Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider à régler ce problème!
Merci
F


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération.


fjx007 a dit:


> j'utilise Mail d'apple pour envoyer mes emails et quelques fois, mes destinaitaires qui recoivent mes email me disent que mes caractères avec accents français (é, è,ê, î,à,ç...etc) sont illisibles ou se transforme en autre caractère, genre caractère chinois.


Si tu fais une recherche sur le forums avec les mots clés "+mail +encodage", tu verras que ce problème a déjà été évoqué un nombre très important de fois (c'est presque une "tarte à la crème"). Voir par exemple par ici (parmi bien d'autres)... 

Il existe des solutions de contournement (voir dans le fil indiqué, justement) mais rien de vraiment parfait, y compris avec la version 3 de Mail (celle de Leopard). Faut faire avec ou utiliser un logiciel qui encode correctement (ou ne plus écrire à des utilisateurs de Windows, mais ça ne va pas être le plus facile )


----------



## nova06 (5 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

mon problème est presque similaire sauf que c'est moi qui reçoit des messages avec les accents modifiés.

Je m'explique : je suis abonné à la lettre d'information du journal le Monde. Et tous les accents de mes titres sont transformés alors que le contenu de l'article est impeccable.

J'ai le même problème avec mes fils RSS. C'est à dire que dans le titre du fil ( texte blanc sur fond bleu) les accents sont bizarres





Si quelqu'un a une idée, je suis preneur.

Merci

Pour info
version mail : 3.2 (919/919.2)
Dans préférences de mail => onglet Polices/Couleurs
police des boîtes aux lettres : Lucida Grande 11
police de liste des messages : Lucida Grande 12
police des messages             : Lucida Grande 12
police des notes                   : Marker Felt Thin 16
police à espacement fixe      : Monaco 10


 Problème résolu : 
_ En allant dans le livre des polices, je me suis rendu compte qu'il mettait un point à droite de certaines polices de manière aléatoire : je pensais que ce point indiquait les polices système avant de me rendre compte qu'il s'agissait des polices qui comportaient des doublons. (Fusion notamment avec les polices de Tiger, car j'ai fait un update du système pas de clean install)
Je suis donc juste allé dans le menu *Edition>Résoudre les conflits de doublons*...
Le tour est joué en deux secondes !
J'ai relancé Mail et tous mes accents sont revenus comme avant._
​


----------



## Pushkin1830 (6 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, 

Merci à toi de faire partager ta solution : je l'ai essayée mais elle n'a pas résolu le problème pour les mails déjà reçus. Je verrai pour les prochains ...

@+

Pushkin


----------

